# Past few weeks



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Past few weeks have been fairly good on the water. Had some really nice weather, mixed with some really foggy and cold mornings...but fish cooperated every day out. Fished new years day and got the first trout of the year out of the way before the sun came up. Caught a good number of trout the last few weeks, nothing over 3.5lb for me, but most fish are in the 2-3.25lb range, with spikes every now and again. For the most part, 3d minnow has been doing most of the damage, small xraps working as well. Slowwwwwwwwwwly trolling has been best, been days i couldn't buy a bite casting, then I'll flick a 3d minnow out behind me and make a ultra slow pass over the same spot, and get bit first pass. I'm not a fan of it, but it's been hard not to when it produces so well right now. 


































Ridiculous fog for 2 days..


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Awesome looking fish…your kayak is pretty darn nice too! Thanks for the pics


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! Just goes to show that good fishing can be had this time of year as long as you are able to put in the time. Thanks for the report


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice pictures.
Are in the cove?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

wannabeangler said:


> Nice pictures.
> Are in the cove?


On a river Nc, not va


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Might have to take a road trip! I went down to Jacksonville last week to deliver a load and saw many places that might be great for a kayak excursion. Got any recommendations?


----------

